# PetCo fruit fly fail



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My flies are producing really slowly, lately. I think it's been too dry in my house with the heat running. Since I have around 60 frogs and only about 10 or so of them are actually mine, I decided I needed to give my ffs stash a boost. With only 30 min for lunch, I call the nearest PetCo to see if they have ffs before making the long-ish drive out there. She checks, 'oh yes, we have lots of ffs.' I dash off, drive like a maniac, run into the store and find a shelf of 11 ff cultures, all of them dead. ALL DEAD. Maybe they don't realize that it's the flies we actually need and not just the mite filled containers they come in? Maybe they really want 10 dollars for an empty plastic jar?

Arrgh!!

Anyway! I pull one fella aside and show him the ff shelf full of empty ff containers. He verified that they were, indeed, dead, after opening the tops and peering inside and shaking them around, lol. He suggested I try the fish shop down the road. 

Off I go to the fish shop. 'We don't sell ffs. You should try PetCo.' Then another guy says, 'hey wait, doesn't Matt have flies'? So they call Matt and he has them direct me to a shop across the street where yet another fella was waiting for me with some delicious Gliders. 

So, to get to the end of a long pointless story, thank you Dartfan83/Matt for letting me have some flies from your personal stash. Once again, you saved the day


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

frogface said:


> My flies are producing really slowly, lately. I think it's been too dry in my house with the heat running. Since I have around 60 frogs and only about 10 or so of them are actually mine, I decided I needed to give my ffs stash a boost. With only 30 min for lunch, I call the nearest PetCo to see if they have ffs before making the long-ish drive out there. She checks, 'oh yes, we have lots of ffs.' I dash off, drive like a maniac, run into the store and find a shelf of 11 ff cultures, all of them dead. ALL DEAD. Maybe they don't realize that it's the flies we actually need and not just the mite filled containers they come in? Maybe they really want 10 dollars for an empty plastic jar?
> 
> Arrgh!!
> 
> ...



Haha typical Petco. I grab a culture or two from there too if mine take a dive. I always call and ask if they have some, followed by asking if they are actually alive before I drive over there. Sometimes they are, sometimes they're not.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

cschub13 said:


> Haha typical Petco. I grab a culture or two from there too if mine take a dive. I always call and ask if they have some, followed by asking if they are actually alive before I drive over there. Sometimes they are, sometimes they're not.


Heh, these cultures didn't even have any media left in them. Just dry excelcior or whatever it is. Oh and mites. Maybe they are selling mites!


----------



## Ripley71 (May 14, 2011)

How frustrating. I know I have purchased from Petco if my local Reptile place is out or at a show. I have seen at lot of dry ff containers, barely moving flies or just a few. I had assumed they would have been new cultures but maybe not. I have also seen a bunch of cricket containers w/ a bunch of shells. 

Nice to have the frog community around to help you out.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ive never had this problem. 
The one by me usually has 10 jars in stock at any time; 1/4 dead, 1/4 older,1/4 new & 1/4 booming. I just pick thru them until i find the "good" cultures. 

Atleast you lucked out & found someone with a ready supply.
Everything happens for a reason ;-)


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

We've all been there before. Glad you got the flies


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> Heh, these cultures didn't even have any media left in them. Just dry excelcior or whatever it is. Oh and mites. Maybe they are selling mites!


I don't think frogs would be bothered with mites. Maybe Paedophryne amauensis? I wonder what sort of pet would be small enough to be interested in mites.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Man the Petco by me must really be on the ball. They normally keep a decent amount in stock. Any cultures that are older and dont have much left have a sticker that gives you a discount on them. They also have brand new cultures without any maggots in them which I normally buy when I need them. That sucks that other Petcos stock crap like that


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

At least you have the option of going to a pet store near your for flies. None by me keep stock, has made for some expensive mail and a rushed hour and a half drive....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Another PetCo around here had fliers in their ff containers. I showed them to the manager and she said she'd take care of it. Went back in a few days later and the cultures were still there with the fliers. Told her again. Went back a 3rd time and they were still on the shelf! As long as there are cultures on the shelf, they don't order new ones. This time I took off the top and held it in front of her as ff poured out into the air. I think she got the point that time but I couldn't swear to it. I didn't go back after the 3rd time. 

Matt, if you are reading this, what is your secret recipe? There are so many maggots in this culture that it looks like the media is boiling!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> ...Oh and mites. Maybe they are selling mites!


Kris, you're just underestimating the value of a good mite culture. They're very hard to find. The problem is they are usually contaminated with springtails, isopods, or flies!


----------



## chrisdrake (May 4, 2009)

I stopped in a Petco the other day and their cultures must have been new because they were exploding. Bought one and it is producing a ton of flies. Guess I just got lucky. 

Chris


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

There is one petco in Cheyenne. Went there, they had like eight cultures, all totally DEAD. told them and said they'd take care of it. Went back a week later and the same ones were STILL ON THE SHELVES! so we took one culture and showed it to an employee. They said they'd take care of it. 

I didn't go back a 3rd time, but it wouldn't surprise me if they were still on the shelves. I just figured if they have it in stock they won't order more until they are gone.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Two PetCos near me recently started carrying Timberline Melano FF cultures. ([email protected]) I have to admit that I like the jars with the screen lids. It looks to me like they're getting shipments once a month. I haven't been disappointed with the ones I bought to shore up my own culture efforts. _Caveat Emptor... _


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow! people actually buy ff's from Petcrap ? Making your own is really much cheaper,and its easy to do! Lots of recipes here on DB and many sponsers to purchase ff culturing supplies from.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> Wow! people actually buy ff's from Petcrap ? Making your own is really much cheaper,and its easy to do! Lots of recipes here on DB and many sponsers to purchase ff culturing supplies from.


I believe frogface went there as she was running low and needed them as a last minute thing.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

dtfleming said:


> I believe frogface went there as she was running low and needed them as a last minute thing.


That is really why any of us buy flies from petco, if we are running low.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm also pretty lucky with my local Petco. They are usually either out or have new cultures with fresh media on the bottom? Maybe they go through a lot of them at mine?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

frogface said:


> Another PetCo around here had fliers in their ff containers. I showed them to the manager and she said she'd take care of it.


She might think that fliers are GOOD!!!

Steve


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

cschub13 said:


> Haha typical Petco. I grab a culture or two from there too if mine take a dive. I always call and ask if they have some, followed by asking if they are actually alive before I drive over there. Sometimes they are, sometimes they're not.


I do the same thing. Call around and see which one actually has good flies. The Petcoers in my area seem to at least know new from tons of flies to no good!

Moral of the story- I didn't go driving around yesterday


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Say what you want about Pecto, they haven`t let me down yet when I needed something. I have like 3 stores whithin 3 miles of me and at least one of them will always flies,crickets and even a few decent plants.

John


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I have 7 frogs and make at least 2 cultures a week, but I may be at the point of having to make a petco run this week. For some reason my cultures just haven't been producing like they should, either.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> I have 7 frogs and make at least 2 cultures a week, but I may be at the point of having to make a petco run this week. For some reason my cultures just haven't been producing like they should.


I put all of the cultures into a large plastic tub, with damp paper towel, near-ish a heating vent, and, already they are doing better. I think it's just been too dry and cold in the 'bug' closet.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Good thinking, Kris. I can't really do a big tub in my bug closet, though maybe I'll put out a bucket of water or something like that. 

You'd think after a year and a half of keeping frogs that I'd have figured out this whole fly thing


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> This time I took off the top and held it in front of her as ff poured out into the air.


LOL! How did they react?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> LOL! How did they react?


Hehe she shrieked and I put the top back on.


----------



## Tricolor189 (Sep 17, 2012)

thats why i make my own cultures now lol


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

As with any pet store, the quality between individual stores can vary immensely. It all depends on how the manager/staff cares about the store.


----------



## Aqua tropics (Mar 31, 2012)

I've checked six different petcos and found the same thing, all dead. I only did this after a customer can in looking for help with mites in her flys. My first question was we're she was getting her flys, petco. She also said that she only gets about a week out of them. So I sold her some good flys and told her how to clean bug room. I here this about all of there feeder from my customers. Buy dry goods but no live feeder.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

One of the petsmart in my area carries ff, usually all dead, but theres one other around here that carries tree frogs and chameleons who should be eating ff BUT THEY DONT CARRY THEM! Makes me wonder what they are feeding their animals. Well wait, this is the same petsmart that i personally had to tell to feed their emaciated fire belly toads so chances are they dont feed them.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

papajuggalo said:


> One of the petsmart in my area carries ff, usually all dead, but theres one other around here that carries tree frogs and chameleons who should be eating ff BUT THEY DONT CARRY THEM! Makes me wonder what they are feeding their animals. Well wait, this is the same petsmart that i personally had to tell to feed their emaciated fire belly toads so chances are they dont feed them.


ikr, i always see these high maintenance animals in there and I guarantee they are just cycled in, they die, the store gets new ones.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I stopped back at this same Petco when I happened to be in the area. No flies on the shelves but at least they had removed the empty containers. I asked when they would get their next shipment of flies in. Manager said, 'next week.' I asked her to be a little more specific since it is a 45 min drive for me. She said... now get this...in a snotty tone 'Call us ahead of time!' 

Failing to hide my own snotty tone, I said 'I tried that and it doesn't work. All the flies were dead. Maybe I need to specify that I'm looking for living flies and not empty containers.' 

Ok that store is officially crossed of the list.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Call thier corporate complaint department. 
For questions or feedback about your local Petco store...







CALL 888-824-PALS (7257)

Corporate never wants to hear about bad treatment of a customer particularly one that has to travel a distance to a store...... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Dartfan83 (Dec 30, 2008)

To be honest, the manager really would not know when FF are coming. They come via FedEx and its all via corporate. You can put in a request for more, but when it's filled can be anytime. One of the things I hated about that company (I was the reptile and saltwater guy at that store for 2.5 years while I was in grad school)


----------



## AeddieA (Dec 3, 2012)

I just got four 2 month old leucomelas yesterday!!!!!! I went to 2 petcos today for fruit flies one had one container with every single fruit fly dead! And the other petco (8 miles away) had 8 containers with the media dry as a desert with not one soul of fruit flies in them!!!!!!!! Fml! I found a pet smart and got a little tube of fruit flies which was the only one they had ! My ff culture medias are on their way so all i have to do is hang in there and look for another pet smart to purchase a few more ff tubes! Lol oh yeah and prepare for my 8 azureus tadpoles !
I had the need to share my petco fruit fly experience of today!loll


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

I timed my fruit fly buying to when they had fresh jars on the shelf before I even owned the frogs. I went for two weeks every other day looking for fresh product. 

From that one jar I bought in February, I still have cultures going strong.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I get a Fresh Jar or Two maybe once every 6 months..

However they Save every Dead Culture for me...I am up to about 100 Free Reusable containers for starting my own cultures...


----------

